# przed posiłkiem



## Marcus Africanus

Szukam idiomu lub podobnego zwrotu do:
"Vor Tische las man's anders." - "Przed posiłkiem czytało się inaczej"
Zwrot użyty jest przenośnie: chodzi o czytanie tekstów Wagnerowskich powstałych przed jego głównym okresem twórczości operowej w odróżnieniu od napisanych po tym okresie. Przed pisał teoretycznie o dramacie muzycznym, po bardziej z doświadczenia.
Czy macie jakieś pomysły?
Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.


----------



## Thomas1

A twoje tłumaczenie nie pasuje? (Bardziej dosłownie było by przed posiłkami, bo w niemieckim tak jak w polskim normalnie używa się liczby pojedyńczej: vor/nach Tisch -- przed posiłkiem/po posiłku) Jeśli tekst zawiera metafory kulinarne, to może twoje tłumaczenie da się tam jakoś wpasować. Chyba że niemieckie sformułowanie to jakieś wyrażenie idiomatyczne (nie znalazłem go w internecie).
Przydałyby się zdania, między którymi będzie tłumaczenie.
Czy Tische odnosi się tu do głównego okresu twórczości Wagnera, czy może do czegoś innego?


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Dokładnie, Tisch (Dat. Tische) to niejako główny okres tworzenia teatrów muzycznych. Generalnie tekst nie zawiera metafor kulinarnych, ale tu autor zastosował taki wybryk. Myślałem, że istnieje jakiś gładki zwrot lub powiedzenie w polskim, które by ładniej pasowało do tekstu.
Kontekst:
Wagner pisał je [rozprawy późniejsze - M.A.], mając już za sobą konkretne doświadczenie ponad dwudziestu lat praktyki artystycznej, a to nie pozostało bez wpływu na ich treść. Każdy, kto zna _Operę i dramat_ [rozprawa wcześniejsza - M.A.] i czyta zebrane tu teksty [późniejsze - M.A.], pomyśli sobie z pewnością nie jeden raz: „Przed posiłkiem czytało się inaczej”. Nie to, żeby Wagner przynajmniej raz odwołał coś, co postulował w _Operze i dramacie_!


----------



## Thomas1

Marcus Africanus said:


> Dokładnie, Tisch (Dat. Tische) to niejako główny okres tworzenia teatrów muzycznych. Generalnie tekst nie zawiera metafor kulinarnych, ale tu autor zastosował taki wybryk. Myślałem, że istnieje jakiś gładki zwrot lub powiedzenie w polskim, które by ładniej pasowało do tekstu.


Der Tisch, die Tische (der Tischen), faktycznie to nie liczba mnoga, ale skąd "e" w datiwie?



> Kontekst:
> Wagner pisał je [rozprawy późniejsze - M.A.], mając już za sobą konkretne doświadczenie ponad dwudziestu lat praktyki artystycznej, a to nie pozostało bez wpływu na ich treść. Każdy, kto zna _Operę i dramat_ [rozprawa wcześniejsza - M.A.] i czyta zebrane tu teksty [późniejsze - M.A.], pomyśli sobie z pewnością nie jeden raz: „Przed posiłkiem czytało się inaczej”. Nie to, żeby Wagner przynajmniej raz odwołał coś, co postulował w _Operze i dramacie_!


_Lektura przed daniem głównym była inna._?

Hm... cytat najprawdopodobniej pochodzi z jednego z tekstów Shillera, co może rzutować na tłumaczenie...


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Singular                   
N	der	Tisch	                 
G	des	Tischs / Tisches	 
D	dem	Tisch / Tische	 
A	den	Tisch	                 

Plural
N	die	Tische
G	der	Tische
D	den	Tischen
A	die	Tische

Dativ z końcówką "e", to stara forma, dziś rzadziej używana, oprócz wyjątków, np.  "in diesem Sinne", "im Hause" (przy adresowaniu), "im Jahre". Poza tym używa się jej obecnie ze względów stylistycznych i rytmicznych.



> Lektura przed daniem głównym była inna?


Tak, bo Wagner nie miał jeszcze takiego doświadczenia, jakie zdobył w następnych dziesięcioleciach komponowania dramatów muzycznych - zapewne wiele rzeczy inaczej widział, był starszy.

Świetnie, że znalazłeś ten cytat u Schillera! - teraz wiemy, skąd pochodzi i jestem b. ciekawy, jak został przetłumaczony. Bardzo Ci dziękuję.


----------



## Thomas1

Dzięki za notkę gramatyczną. 
Jak jeszcze nie znalazłeś, to tu jest tłumaczenie tytułu:
_ Dwaj Pikkolominowie: Rzecz całokształt pięciu aktach (_Die Piccolomini_, 1799)
_http://www.nauka.jadziem.pl/?title=...ww.nauka.jadziem.pl/?title=Friedrich_Schiller


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Też już znalazłem, ale dzięki. Prawdopodobnie sztuka nie ma tłumaczenia. Na razie dałem tak: Czczy żołądek nie tak samo czytał.
A cały wers brzmi następująco:
Ich merktʼ es wohl, vor Tische las manʼs anders. - Jużcim zmiarkował, czczy żołądek nie tak samo czytał.


----------



## Thomas1

Popraw mnie jeśli się mylę, ale wydaje mi się, że niemieckie zdanie mówi o nieco innej zależności niż twoje tłumaczenie.
Zastanawiam się czy _żołądek _może być tak zastosowany, jak np.: _głowa_, w znaczeniu _człowiek_, tzn. wydaje mi się, że może, tylko czy to będzie dobrze zrozumiane/odebrane w twoim tekście, który jak się domyślam nie jest stylizowany poza tym konkretnym fragmentem? To trochę sugeruje, że żołądek jest odpowiedzialny za "siłę motoryczną odpowiedzialną za umiejętność czytania" i zrozumienie tekstu zależy od tego czy żołądek jest pusty czy pełny (i biorąc pod uwagę, tendencje ludzi do przyjmowania zasady im więcej tym lepiej, to wydaje mi się, że czytelnik może to odebrać tak, że im więcej jest w żołądku, tym lepiej się czyta). A w rzeczywistości zależy to nie od tego ile dostaliśmy, ale co dostaliśmy --jak było lekkostrawne (okres przed doświadczeniem) -- żołądek dobrze pracował i też lekko się czytało; jak ciężkostrawne (okres z doświadczeniem) – na odwrót.


----------



## Marcus Africanus

Rzeczywiście, trochę odbiegłem od tekstu niem. i od tego, co właściwie chcę przekazać. Dzięki za krytyczną ocenę.

Myślę, podobnie jak Ty, że "żołądek" można użyć w znaczeniu generalizującym. Pomijając wypowiedzi pań typu "Mężczyzna, jak wiadomo, składa się głównie z żołądka.", ponoć nie kto inny jak Albert Einstein powiedział: "Pusty żołądek nie jest dobrym doradcą politycznym." I może naprawdę jest tak, że ludzie wolą myśleć z pełnym niż pustym żołądkiem, nie dając wiary, iż post przyczynia się do lepszej pracy umysłu. Podobno byli tacy mistrzowie, którzy zanim wyjawili swoje nauki, wymagali od swoich uczniów, aby przystąpili najpierw do postu.

Ale nie o to chodzi Schillerowi w jego zdaniu i przyznam, że dałem wywieść się w pole, sugerując się tłumaczeniem innego tłumacza, który napisał w tym samym kontekście: "Na czczo czytało się inaczej."

Ważny nie jest tu żołądek, lecz sam posiłek. Przed posiłkiem (doświadczenie ponad 20 lat praktyki artystycznej), Wagnera czytało się inaczej niż po. Posiłek zmienił odbiór rzeczywistości. Ufam autorowi posłowia, że Schiller mówi o podobnym zjawisku, i na razie nie zamierzam czytać całej sztuki, by to sprawdzić.

Warto by wiedzieć, jak mówi, lepiej: mówiło się na posiłek w wojsku, bo Tiefenbach wypowiadający te znamienne już teraz słowa  był generałem. Wtedy nie będę zdany na wersję: Przed lunchem brzmiało to inaczej


----------

